# help speed sensor broke off



## jcaruso (Jan 4, 2011)

i have a 95 4x4 and the speed sensor stop working. i went to change it out and it broke completey off. now its flush to the case. has anybody had this happen? is there any tips or tricks to get this out? do i have to split the transfer case now to get this thing out? if so does anybody have a how to or torque spes on the bolts for case and how much oil goes back in this thing and what kid? thanks in advance john...


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

I didnt think that was possible... Can you use something sticky to pull it out?
or is there a surface that you could drill into, then put a screw into it, to pull it out?


----------



## Azazel (May 3, 2009)

Buy a set of easy-outs or drill a hole like speedo said and find a left tread tape put a bolt in it and take it out.


----------



## jcaruso (Jan 4, 2011)

thanks for info. i just want to be clear on this though. its not the 10mm bolt that holds it in place, its the whole round part of the sensor with the wire that sticks out that crumbled into pieces. like i said nothing to grab on to. its completely flush with the case now.


----------



## DIE HARD NISSAN (Dec 28, 2004)

I'd love hearing from you if you were able to get it out. Had the same problem, tried taking out but it seemed stuck in the housing. On my old 95 4WD I just had to tap on the side of the 10mm bolt tab, going back and forth a bit and that was enough to loosen it. Tried it on my current 95 and the tab broke off. Then grabbed the body of the sensor unit and it just crumbled. The housing is now flush with the tailshaft with just a small tab type of thing that spins that sticks out now. I haven't done anything at this point but would like to fix it, seeing as when I checked my ECM for a CEL code I threw right after getting the truck through emissions. Figured it was my O2 sensor because of a problem I was having at the time so when I finally checked it this week because the the truck was starting to run like crap once it warmed up I had two codes, a 33 -heated O2 sensor, and a 14 - speed sensor. I'm pretty sure I broke the sensor before the emission test and didn't throw the trouble code until a mile away for the emission station, like I said, well after I broke the speed sensor, so if you got it out, post it. Otherwise I'll probably just swop out my old tailshaft with this one.


----------

